
EU Files Additional Formal Charges Against Google - frederikvs
http://www.wsj.com/articles/google-set-to-face-more-eu-antitrust-charges-1468479516
======
simbalion
[http://ih.advfn.com/p.php?pid=nmona&article=71967573](http://ih.advfn.com/p.php?pid=nmona&article=71967573)

story without the adwall.

"do no evil" yeah whatever..

